# Rochie's Duxford pics August 2011



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

inspired by Garry and Tony's Duxford thread i thought i'd start mine.

please dont expect the same standerd as those guys as i dont have the skills they do but i try !!!

my first in air shots, my Fuji S 1000 isnt quite up to it but it did ok !
the 2 close ups are cropped from original pics


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

Sally B


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2011)

the Harvard stuff is pretty good as well as the Staggerwing, you did well


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks Pb


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2011)

Good stuff, Karl. The Sally B shots are real nice (with some Sepia, it might look really vintage). The harvards are nice too. I don't know what, if any setting were different with your Harvard shots, but that first one almost looks like it was shot with Kodachrome. Neat!


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks Eric
i had my camera on the same settings for both the first two pics, sport setting i think with continueous shooting as long as the button is pressed down !


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2011)

IIRC correctly the Fuji cameras have a Fuji film setting as one of the options


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Karl,

The pics look pretty good to me. I usually came home with tons of pics that were 99% sky with a small dot for the aircraft!

I miss visiting Duxford - we used to live just 30 mins from the place so I was a regular. How's the Blenheim coming along? I can't wait to see her fly in MkI configuration!

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Good stuff Karl, and you've done more than me. I still haven't tried my S1000 on ground to air, and need to convert my old photographer's brain away from 35mm SLR use !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2011)

Shots look good to me Karl. You did well.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2011)

Karl, you done real good sir!! I love the staggerwing!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Done good Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2011)

buffnut453 said:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> The pics look pretty good to me. I usually came home with tons of pics that were 99% sky with a small dot for the aircraft!
> 
> ...



thanks to all

Blenheim for Buffnut


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2011)

Ditto on the Staggerwing!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, they've done a lot to that Blenheim since last year when I saw it.


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2011)

You have a knack for this Karl, You could sell photos I reckon.
Thanks again for sharing them, much appreciated.
A camera challenged chap
Cheers
John


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool shots Karl! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 6, 2011)

rochie said:


> thanks to all
> 
> Blenheim for Buffnut
> 
> View attachment 177638



OOOOHHHHH!!! That's purdy! 

Thanks Karl!

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

Great set of shots Karl, very evocative and nicely captured !. Now stop teasing and put some more up !


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2011)

few more


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice ones mate.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice! Nothing like a hangar full of aluminum! Museums are always a challenge to shoot in and you did a nice job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2011)

excellent Karl..!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2011)

Good shots Karl!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice Karl!  Thanks for sharing sir!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2011)

THose are really great pics. Love that shot of the 47.


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks

P-40













various subjects


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2011)

Great stuff Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2011)

Good shots mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2011)

Good shots Karl!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2011)

P40 with RR engine?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! A Merlin powered P-40. I didn't think there were any of those left in existence.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice crop there Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Wow! A Merlin powered P-40. I didn't think there were any of those left in existence.



was waiting for you to see that one Glenn !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2011)

If I ever make a start on my P-40F I'll be after you for some higher res pics!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Great pics! They all look good. Looks like a splendid museum! Would love to visit it someday.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2011)

What is that goofy looking 4 engined thing with NZ markings? Was that front turret/gun point made in Jamacia??!!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2011)

Njaco
i think you are refering to the Avro shackleton a maritime parol aircraft derived from the Lancaster, it had 4 Griffon inline engines and 2 small jets( Gobilns off the top of my head ) in the out board nacelles


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2011)

weird


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2011)

they were more for shooting up surfaced subs i believe than as a defence weapon


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2011)

from that front view it does look a little weird...


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

last few


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Are those first ones, of the Beaver and Sabre, in the 'private' hangar, left of the 'Superhangar'/ shop area? Didn't know access was normally possible. Looks like they brought the V1 indoors for a clean too !


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff mate. Are those first ones, of the Beaver and Sabre, in the 'private' hangar, left of the 'Superhangar'/ shop area? Didn't know access was normally possible. Looks like they brought the V1 indoors for a clean too !



no they were in the second part of the first hanger, where they were doing all the wok on the airworthy kites, the bit you and i missed during our visit !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah, got it! Thanks mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Karl!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

I wont have you guys bad-mouthing the Shac! She's beautiful!

And that V-1 is a permanent exhibit in the BoB/Air defense hangar, it's not the one behind the American hangar, that one's still outside.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2011)

Beauty and the shac are pretty loosely related to be fair...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry that is one butt ugly aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2011)

Why Neil, because it's British? It's a modernised Lancaster, basically, with Griffons, which, by the Mark shown (MR3), would have been something like Lancaster Mk32 !!
The type shown eventually became too heavy with equipment fits for it's own good, and was retired, but it's predeccesor, the MR2, basically similar but a tail dragger, soldiered on until the early 198Os, equipped as an AEW, to fill the gap between the European continent and landfall in ... er ... Canada?
See one up close, and remember when it was first designed and built, and it was a real lady of the sky.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 21, 2011)

I've seen a few in my day , but to call it pretty is like putting lipstick on a pig, would have been better off with the Argus variation of the Britannia


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't think it's a bad looking aircraft Neil but to each's own. Excellent shot Karl, thank you for sharing sir.


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

Isn't the Shack also known as '10000 rivets flying in close formation'?? I've always liked them. Nice pics Karl btw!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

So she's a looker. Glad we got that sorted.

As an interesting aside can anyone else think of an aircraft that went from being a tail dragger to being a nose sitter in its lifetime?


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2011)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> So she's a looker. Glad we got that sorted.
> 
> As an interesting aside can anyone else think of an aircraft that went from being a tail dragger to being a nose sitter in its lifetime?



Me 262 did


----------



## muller (Sep 23, 2011)

And the Yak-15 I think.


----------

